
Trump, Ukraine and Impeachment: The Inside Story of How We Got Here - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/11/us/ukraine-trump.html
======
sarcasmatwork
You mean the coup attempt by the Dems? MSM is part of the problem.

[https://www.judicialwatch.org/tom-fittons-weekly-
update/coup...](https://www.judicialwatch.org/tom-fittons-weekly-update/coup-
against-president-trump/)

[https://www.judicialwatch.org/tom-fittons-weekly-
update/coup...](https://www.judicialwatch.org/tom-fittons-weekly-update/coup-
update-schiff-show-trial-set-wheres-the-whistleblower-more/)

